# Celiac Disease/Gluten Intolerance



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

A friend of mine that was dx'ed with FMS about 10 years ago, was recently tested for Gluten Intolerance, and found out she is indeed allergic to it.It's a very simple blood test, and many of the symptoms are parallel to FMS symptoms. She has already been in "detox" for about 6 weeks, and she told me tonight she already sees a big improvement in her energy levels, and pain levels.Just wanted to remind everyone that if you haven't been tested for things like Celiac Disease, or Thyroid disorders, etc that it's a good idea to check that out. With treatment, she should continue to see much improvement!


----------

